# try again



## craigdi (Oct 3, 2010)

hi ,im looking to put on some lean weight i currently weigh 158llb and 5"7 i do weights 5 times a week and cardio 3 times for 30mins.i was told to eat around 3500 cals a day,been doing this for 3 weeks now and put on some weight but a lot of fat as well,so should i lower my cals to around 3300?aslo ive changed my diet to something like this:

8am meal 1 - 6 whole eggs ommelette

tbl spoon olive oil

10.30am meal 2- fish peanut butter 300g milk

1.00pm meal 3-chicken rice and walnuts

2.00pm prewo drink and banana

4.00pm pwo recovery drink

5.oopm meal 4-lean mince rice

8.30pm meal 5-chicken olive oil

before bed cottage cheese and walnuts 300g milk

all this comes to around 3300 cals a day 130g fat 250 carbs 280 pro

does this look ok ?is there too much fat thks every1

Grams Calories %-Cals

Calories 3,340

Fat 130.2 1,144 35 %

Saturated 34.6 308 9 %

Polyunsaturated 25.3 213 7 %

Monounsaturated 28.5 248 8 %

Carbohydrate 250.1 1,011 31 %

Dietary Fiber 10.7

Protein 279.3 1,116 34 %

Alcohol 0.0 0 0 %

Fat (35%) Carbs (31%)

Protein (34%) Alcohol (0%)


----------



## craigdi (Oct 3, 2010)

any one?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if you could just put lean weight on then id have a body shredded with awesome abs


----------



## craigdi (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks for that very helpful


----------

